# Win98SE und WLAN-USB-Stick - nur Probleme....



## Mystery07 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo an hier...!

Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter und hoffe, hier Hilfe zu finden.

Ich habe ein altes Notebook (IBM ThinkPad 760EL, 133Mhz, 80MB Ram & 2 GB 

HDD). Auf dem Teil läuft Windows98 SE inkl. Service Packs.

Mittlerweile ist es mir gelungen mittels einer USB-PCMCIA-Crad (4 USB Ports) 

das Teil USB-fähig zu machen.

Nun habe ich mir für dieses Teil den gleichen USB-WLAN-Stick wie für meinen 

"großen" Rechner besorgt. 

Der WLAN-Stick ist von X-Micro und hat im Netzwerk von Windows98 die 

Bezeichnung "(ZD1211) 802.11b+g USB Adapter".

Ich habe den Treiber installiert und den Stick in einen Port gesteckt. Das 

Config-Tool des WLAN-Sticks erschien als Symbol in der Taskleiste bei der 

Uhrzeit. Ich habe den Stick genauso eingerichtet wie bei meinem "großen" 

Tower-PC (da läuft WinXP Pro inkl. SP3 problemlos). Eingerichtet habe ich in 

mit dem Config-Tool des WLAN-Sticks genau wie bei meinem Hauptrechner: Typ, 

SSID,TX-Rate und WEP.

Beim Netzwerk unter Windows98 SE ist die Anzeige der Eigenschaften des 

Netzwerks leider anders als bei WinXP. Bei WinXP habe ich bei den Elementen 

nur 1x "TCP/IP" stehen. Dort ist alles auf "automatisch beziehen" gestellt 

und es läuft ohne Probleme. 

Bei dem Windows98 SE taucht bei den installierten Elementen aber 

komischerweise 2x die Bezeichnung "(ZD1211) 802.11b+g USB Adapter" und 

ebenfalls 2x taucht "TCP/IP -)(ZD1211) 802.11b+g USB Adapter" auf. Wenn ich 

einen der beiden "(ZD1211) 802.11b+g USB Adapter" da entferne/deinstalliere 

bleibt der andere zwar sa, aber nach einem Neustart finder Windows98 SE 

wieder eine neue Hardware und danach sind wieder 2 "(ZD1211) 802.11b+g USB 

Adapter" vorhanden.

Bei beiden habe ich dann den Gateway (192.168.1.1) eingetragen und IP,DNS 

etc. automatisch zuweisen lassen (wie es bei dem WinXP ist).

Bei dem WinXP-System habe ich dann damals automatisch eine Drahtlose 

Netzwerkverbindung erstellt bekommen, die auch bei "Verbinden mit..." und als 

Status-Anzeige in der Taskleiste bei der Uhrzeit auftaucht (das Symbol mit 

den beiden Monitoren).

Bei dem Windows98 SE-System habe ich aber trotz allen richtigen Einstellungen 

keine anwählbare WLAN-Verbindung bekommen. Es taucht kein 

Status-Monitor-Symbol in der Taskleiste auf und das Config-Tool des 

WLAN-Sticks versucht zu verbinden, macht s aber nicht. Ich sehe in dem 

Config-Tool die Station/den Router (von meiner Vermieterin unter mir) habe 

eine Signalstärke von über 50%, bekomme aber keine Verbindung.

Ein Versuch, mit dem Assistenten für einen Internetzugang mittels Einrichtung 

eine lokalen Netzwerks (LAN) eine Verbindung zu erstellen schlug ebenfalls 

fehl. Laut dem Assistenten ist zwar alles richtig gewesen. Trotzdem ist nach 

einem Neustart aber keine Verbindung da. Der Stick versucht immer noch die 

Verbindung herzustellen.

Was mache ich falsch? Kann mir eventuell jemand eine Anleitung posten? Hat 

sonst jemand ein paar hilfreiche Tips oder Idden für mich?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar und sahe schon mal DANKE im voraus.

Gruß,

Heiko


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (11. Juli 2008)

Hast du verscuht, ob du vom Lappy über den Stick ans Web kommst?

Ich hab kürzlich auch mal kurz mit XP im Netzwerk zu tun gehabt...
Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass es scheinbar für Netzwerke nicht Plug'n'Play-fähig ist...

Beim Win2k hab ich keine Probs das Netzwerk und die Rechner zu finden, aber bei XP wirds schwierig ^^

[EDIT]
Ich sollte nich immer erst die Hälfte lesen, dann schreiben weil ich ne Antwort im Kopp hab und dann erst weiter lesen 

Wie es Aussieht hast du theoretisch ne Verbindung mit dem Lappy...
Findest du den anderen Rechner, bzw ausser dem Router sonst iwas im Netzwerk?
Oder lässt dir der Router nur keine Verbindung zu...
Ergo mal Router-Config guggn ^^


----------



## Mystery07 (11. Juli 2008)

"Wie es Aussieht hast du theoretisch ne Verbindung mit dem Lappy..."

Glaube ich leider nicht, da mir die dafür typische Anzeige bzw. das Symbol fehlt. Kein Symbol mit den 2 Monitoren in der Taskleiste......

"Findest du den anderen Rechner, bzw ausser dem Router sonst iwas im Netzwerk?"

Nein, ich finde nur den Router meiner Vermieterin...!

"Oder lässt dir der Router nur keine Verbindung zu...
Ergo mal Router-Config guggn"

Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen....! 

Was mich nur stutzig macht ist, dass ich dieses typische Symbol für eine LAN-Verbindung nicht in der Taskleiste und auch sonst nirgens finde. Ich meine das Symbol mit den 2 Monitoren, wo durch leuchten der Monitore der Datenverkehr angezeigt wird (siehe Anhang, das ist die Verbindungsanzeige bei meinem XP-System, das ZD-Symbol ist vom WLAN-Stick)...!


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (13. Juli 2008)

Das Symbol das du meinst steht für LAN-Verbindung per Kabel oder nich!?

Bei XP isses so, dass man den Rechner erst ans Netzwerk anmelden muss...
Vllt isses bei deinem Sys auch so.


----------



## Mystery07 (14. Juli 2008)

Nee, das musste ich bei meinem XP Pro inkl. SP3 nicht machen...!


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (14. Juli 2008)

Hab bei mir vor 3 Tagen XP mit SP3 installiert...
Da musste ich den ans bestehende Netzwerk anmelden...
Naja das is ja auch Nebensache ^^

An den TCP/IP-Einstellungen kanns ja scheinbar auch nciht liegen, denn das lässt du ja alles automatisch zuweisen...

Hmm...

Hast du mal versucht beide der gezeigten Verbindungen zu deinstalliern?
Vllt wird dann nachm reboot nur eine wieder installiert...
Kannst du denn den Router anwählen?

Das Icon mit den 2 Monitoren brauchste wie gesagt nich, weils für LAN (Kabel) is...
Und das Icon für WLAN haste laut deiner Grafik da oben ja...

Ich versteh nich ganz wie der Stick versuchen kann zu verbinden, wenn er über 50% Signalstärke hat...

Is das WLAN evtl PW geschützt oder ähnliches! ! !


----------



## Mystery07 (14. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Habe mittlerweile einen anderen Treiber installiert und nun habe ich auch nur noch 1x X-Micro 802.11b+g USB Adapter da stehen.

Das mit dem Symbol in der Taskleiste hast Du falsch verstanden: Der Bildanhang zeigte nur einen Screenshot meines Symbols bei Verbindung mit meinem Hauptrechner (WinXP) ins Netz.

Aber sag mal, ich hatte heute morgen in dem WLAN-Utility von meinem Hauptrechner bei den angezeigten SSID`s neben dem Router meiner Vermieterin auch meinen WLAN-Stick vom Notebook.

Wäre es da nicht möglich vom Notebook aus eine WLAN-Netzwerkverbindung zum WLAN-Stick von meinem Hauptrechner zu bekommen und so das Internet zu nutzen, was dort schon läuft?

Im Prinzip also ein Durchschleifen meines Notebooks durch die bestehende Verbindung Hauptrechner-Router...!

Gruß,

Heiko


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (14. Juli 2008)

Achso, sry das hab ich dann falsch verstanden ^^

Soweit ich weiß kann man ne Inet-Verbindung über nen anderen Rechner herstellen...

Offensichtlich hat der Stick dann aber ne Verbindung, wenn der schon gefunden wird...
Theoretisch müsstest du dann acuh vom Lappy auf freigegebene Laufwerke des Hauptrechners zugreifen können...

Bist du mit dem Hauptrechner auch per WLAN mitm Router verbunden!?
Vllt isses ja tatsächlich bloß verschlüsseltes WLAN ^^


----------

